# Battery charger installation on 2016 R35 - any tips?



## Namor (Mar 17, 2012)

I want to install a trickle charger to my 2016 R35 GTR without having to leave the bonnet open and the battery cover off while the car is left parked up in the garage. Any tips on which trickle charger to buy and installation itself would be greatly appreciated. Evidently Nissan don't offer a battery charger for the car.
thanks


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

I use a ctek 5 and have connected the eyelets. There's enough room bring this wire out and still close the bonnet. I'll post a picture shortly


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

This is how it looks closed 










This is how the connection is wired underneath and where the eyelet wires are bought out from










This is where I put that wire when driving/not charging so I can still close the bonnet easily (you can see from the second pic it has a little rubber waterproof cover for the connector)


----------



## WarrenA (Jun 2, 2016)

They do a extended cable so the charger stays in the garage and then the cable is long enough to go to the car wouldn't want to leave it on the window


----------



## Namor (Mar 17, 2012)

Fantastic that is incredibly helpful and exactly what I needed. You should train Nissan!


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

CTEK 40-134 Start/ Stop CT5 Connect Extension, 2.5 m https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B015352M4S/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_Cq7Dxb832502S

Yep something like this. Use it on my old Porsche which doesn't get to come inside lol


----------



## Namor (Mar 17, 2012)

Even better. I owe u a drink if we ever meet! Very kind many thanks. To my mind it's daft Nissan don't provide for this requirement as an accessory.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

That's just like mine, i.e installed as per the pictures and I use an extension as well.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Cteck best chargers


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

CTEK mxs 5.0 with Comfort indicator, permanently wired.
I then just feed the CTEK indicator out the top of the open bonnet, bottom of the windscreen, close & hook up, as I have in the CTEK holder bolted to the garage wall.

Great piece of kit!


----------



## evans63gavin (Jul 3, 2016)

*battery charger*



Namor said:


> I want to install a trickle charger to my 2016 R35 GTR without having to leave the bonnet open and the battery cover off while the car is left parked up in the garage. Any tips on which trickle charger to buy and installation itself would be greatly appreciated. Evidently Nissan don't offer a battery charger for the car.
> thanks


hi I fit ctek comfort lead with leds in it in the top right corner of the grill ebay item number 121220243888 they look great


----------



## dzuser (Mar 19, 2012)

evans63gavin said:


> hi I fit ctek comfort lead with leds in it in the top right corner of the grill ebay item number 121220243888 they look great


Any possibility you could post a photo?


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

dzuser said:


> Any possibility you could post a photo?


Here's a pic of mine






Drive in garage, plug in and job done. No need to open the bonnet

Si


----------



## Daytona99 (Apr 16, 2016)

Simb, have you routed that C-tek cable carefully as to avoid any hot pipework/surfaces?!

I know it's fused near the positive side but still!


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

Daytona99 said:


> Simb, have you routed that C-tek cable carefully as to avoid any hot pipework/surfaces?!
> 
> I know it's fused near the positive side but still!


Yep, I've run down the outside of the main engine compartment down the side if the headlamp and then into the compartment behind the grill.

Si


----------



## Daytona99 (Apr 16, 2016)

Good stuff, that's the way I've routed mine! :thumbsup:


----------



## Namor (Mar 17, 2012)

Excellent many thanks all. 

with a Porsche you can plug the trickle charger into the cigarette lighter. any reason why Nissan appear to have made equivalent provision for battery maintenance?


----------



## Namor (Mar 17, 2012)

sorry I meant why Nissan have made NO provision for battery maintenance?


----------



## Tony4 (Dec 2, 2015)

Great help here, a problem I've experienced every month as I work away from home. I'll be fitting one very soon.
I've used Optimate chargers in the past for motorbikes, I might look into them.


----------



## Daytona99 (Apr 16, 2016)

Personally, I'd recommend the Ctek range of chargers Tony (the MXS 5.0 seems to be most popular for cars).

I've got them on the bikes (MXS 0.8) as well as the car. Never heard a bad word about them to be honest!


----------



## Tony4 (Dec 2, 2015)

I will look in to these, thanks.


----------

